# all my rasboras are dead



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

all my rasboras are dead. betta's still here


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

What??? What happened???:-o


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

will betta make it? i have no idea what happened. the water's fine


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

i did a large water change, and they started dropping like flys. i tested the tap for ammonia ( 0ppm ), and i matched the temp perfect. they did not lose color or go into shock. they were gasping though. ************, i always do massive water changes. should i worry about betta? i can not let my water sit out for 24 hrs (one bucket). is that the prob? do i need another bucket, or buy my water again? i lost 4 rasboras in 24 hrs


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'd have to guess there was some Oxygen inhibiting chemical. That would explain the gasping and only the betta living...


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

if i can't give beta a safe haven, then i give up on fish keeping for now


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

But the Betta will take air from the air! They're a labyrinth fish!


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

right, labyrinth fish. that's what i thought. thank god he is. i'm not a good fish keeper.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

If it's the water, then it's the companies fault. Come to chat!


----------



## Bhunley (Apr 2, 2011)

You may have copper in your water, especially if your water heater is old and you ran warm tapwater.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

buy some distilled water and put it in a smaller container.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

I had something similar occur yesterday. I did a water change and all my platies suddenly started clamping really bad. And my betta and frogs started acting ... dazed. I had to run and buy distilled water really quick. I'm adding it in a bit at a time... siphoning two gallons from the tank to the bucket, adding a gallon of distilled water, and then pouring two gallons back into the tank. It seems to be helping but it looks like it's going to be too little too late for half the platies.

It's that time of the year when they start to change what crap they put in our tap water!


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

yeah, i've done this water change many times before. it seemed as there was something in the water, but i guess there wasn't. just simple misuse. i don't want betta to die too! 

i just tested my ammonia. it's at 1. i'm doing a 75% water change right now. this f ing ammonia is crazy! i cant get rid of it with one fish. NO I'M NOT OVERFEEDING.


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

i took the filter out. much better on cycling now


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

i'm over 2 months cycling this tank. it will not cycle


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

i've found out what it is! the filter that came with the tank is not good enough. i must get a better filter (yes, even for a 10 gal). that's my conclusion. any sellers? this whole time they have been jipping me!


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

I had to increase filtration on my ten gallon, as well! I switched to a Marineland Penguin that filters up to 20 gallons. MUCH better than the POS that came with the tank.


----------

